# 722k Hard Drive Failure



## Jim148 (Jun 22, 2004)

Several times recently my 722k has been slow to power up after being powered down. One of the times I received a message about hard drive failure. Last night, similarly, it was slow to power up and all of the recent recordings were gone. Should I replace it now or will DISH make be wait until it gets worse?


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

Jim148,
I know this can be frustrating and I am happy to help you. Would you PM me with the phone number on the account?
Thanks


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Jim148 said:


> Several times recently my 722k has been slow to power up after being powered down.


Why are you powering it down?

Its goose is almost certainly cooked so you need to jump on Mike.H's offer of help.


----------



## jtomas76 (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello there,

Also ran into the same issue. My 722 had rebooted twice on it's own the past few weeks. Then comes this past Sunday right before the (name of game not inserted to avoid being sued by the NFL). Had some friends over for the game and at 5:27 the receiver reboots and when it comes back on I get a message stating that there is a hard drive error and all my recordings (35+ hours worth) have been deleted. But it's ok because my timers are saved. Yes, sarcasm  Same message last night when I went to turn it on just to check it out.

Is there anything DISH has done for their customers in this instance? I purposely didn't call Sunday night due to frustration. I'm in need of a new 722 and preferably a credit or premium channel for a time or something. I understand that technology fails, it's more the fact that all my recordings are gone.

Any suggestions or advice?

Thanks!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

that would be an advantage to own a DVR - you could proactively replace falling drive and copy its content (as-is) to new drive


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

ASAP copy the programs to an EHD then get the receiver replaced.

If that drive totally fails on your, you'll lose al the recordings on it - copy them off ASAP.


----------



## jtomas76 (Feb 5, 2014)

The problem lies in the fact that my recordings are already gone. Definitely will be getting an EHD for next time. This was not an awesome experience.

Appreciate the responses!


----------



## Mike.H_DISHNetwork (Feb 1, 2011)

jtomas76 said:



> Hello there,
> 
> Also ran into the same issue. My 722 had rebooted twice on it's own the past few weeks. Then comes this past Sunday right before the (name of game not inserted to avoid being sued by the NFL). Had some friends over for the game and at 5:27 the receiver reboots and when it comes back on I get a message stating that there is a hard drive error and all my recordings (35+ hours worth) have been deleted. But it's ok because my timers are saved. Yes, sarcasm  Same message last night when I went to turn it on just to check it out.
> 
> ...


----------

